# Lucy 😊



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

How old is Lucy? She is precious!
Jules


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

We really don’t know how old she is but probably around 12 or 13 yrs. old. She‘s super sweet but definitely has an attitude. 😉


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Oh my goodness, she's ridiculous in an extremely cute way.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So cute and you can just see that attitude! How's Belle?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bless her heart, Lucy is adorable.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

cwag said:


> So cute and you can just see that attitude! How's Belle?


Belle just got over aspiration pneumonia. She has IBD and vomits a lot. Plus the air quality was really bad here, (SF Bay Area), so she was coughing, too. The combination was hard on her. She spent 3 days in the ER on oxygen. I thought I was going to lose her. But she's a fighter and on the mend now. 🥰


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bless her heart, Lucy is adorable.


She knows it, too. 😊


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

i have to say Lucy sure is a charmer, she is ridiculously cute!!!


----------

